# Identify proceses running 32-bit code?



## Uniballer (Sep 18, 2012)

Is there a way to tell which processes (or threads, I don't care) are running 32-bit code on an amd64 system?


----------



## oops (Sep 18, 2012)

`$ procstat -a | awk 'NR == 1 || /ELF32/'`


----------

